# Looking for exact dimensions of a Tesla 85kw battery pack



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone? Im sure someone here has one laying in their garage right now. lol

I want to order my trailer but I need to know the dimensions of the battery.

Thanks!


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

We just had one delivered (minus the cells) to our workshop. I don't have the exact dimensions, but the battery *just* fits in the tray of an F250 trayback pickup truck. I think it's 2.4 m long and 1.4 m wide.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I am more looking for the dimensions of the mounting lip. My plan is to build an aluminum frame and bolt the battery to the frame.

Thank you. Just need a little more info if you have the time.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure - I'm back at work on Tuesday so give me a reminder and I can measure it when I get in. You want measurements from the boltholes around the edge?


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

jonescg said:


> Sure - I'm back at work on Tuesday so give me a reminder and I can measure it when I get in. You want measurements from the boltholes around the edge?


Yes please! Just need to know what size frame to build for starters. Picture a frame all around it then a diamond pattern wire mesh over top of it. I am searching for a good price on a good tesla pack but I want to start getting quotes and put an order in on the trailer.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

So the whole thing is 2670 mm long and 1540 mm wide (a colleague needed the pen before I got a chance to write the width down).

I didn't measure these with a CNC or anything, but hopefully this helps.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

jonescg said:


> So the whole thing is 2670 mm long and 1540 mm wide (a colleague needed the pen before I got a chance to write the width down).
> 
> I didn't measure these with a CNC or anything, but hopefully this helps.


Thank you! Are those numbers including the mounting flange on the sides? I want to build a frame and mount the back to the frame. But I need to know what size the frame needs to be in order for the pack to bolt to it.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Jimbo69ny said:


> Thank you! Are those numbers including the mounting flange on the sides? I want to build a frame and mount the back to the frame. But I need to know what size the frame needs to be in order for the pack to bolt to it.


All those dimensions are to the inside of the ~35 mm flange. If you build a frame with a vacant rectangle of these dimensions, it will be a snug fit.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

jonescg said:


> All those dimensions are to the inside of the ~35 mm flange. If you build a frame with a vacant rectangle of these dimensions, it will be a snug fit.


So if I made a frame that was 2670 mm long and 1540 mm wide it would drop right in and bolt to the frame?


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes - if the inside of said rectangular frame was 2670 mm long and 1540 mm wide, it should lower neatly inside it and be supported by the rails. If it's a bit of a loose fit you can always weld flat bar down the edge to make it snug.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

jonescg said:


> Yes - if the inside of said rectangular frame was 2670 mm long and 1540 mm wide, it should lower neatly inside it and be supported by the rails. If it's a bit of a loose fit you can always weld flat bar down the edge to make it snug.


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I put this together for everyone. Enjoy

If you find any of the measurements to be off let me know.


----------



## Jluna (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I put this together for everyone. Enjoy
> 
> If you find any of the measurements to be off, let me know.


Hi! Can you name to which car this battery-package belongs? Thank you!


----------

